# Im Vollbildmodus spielen über LCD TV?



## Jenolen (5. Dezember 2008)

*Im Vollbildmodus spielen über LCD TV?*

Hallo erstmal, ich bin der Neue und hab auch gleich ne Frage. 

Ich hoffe, ich ich bin mit dem Thema hier richtig. Grafikkarten, Monitore, Treiber oder Spielefred, hätte ja irgendwie alles gepaßt, man will ja nicht gleich negativ auffallen. 

Also ich habe folgendes Problem(chen), ich habe mir einen 37" FullHD Fernseher zugelegt und würde gern einige Spiele darüber spielen.
Ich habe meine 8800GTS und den Fernseher über ein DVI-HDMI Kabel miteinander verbunden und das ganze funktionert soweit auch bestens, nur würde ich gerne wissen ob es möglich ist Spiele automatisch auf dem Fernseher im Vollbildmodus zu starten. Im Fenstermodus starten und rüberziehen klappt, allerdings zerstört mir z.B. bei Dead Space der leuchtend blaue Balken oben, die herrlich dunkle, gruselige Atmosphäre.

Klar könnte ich den TV als primäres Anzeigegerät festlegen, was ich auch schon getan habe und auch funktioniert, nur würde ich das sehr ungern tun da ich anschließend einen Teil der Desktop Icons auf dem Monitor wieder neu sortieren müßte. Monitor und TV arbeiten nämlich mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.
In der NVidia Systemsteuerung habe ich auch nichts passendes gefunden.

Gibts da nicht irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, z.B. über einen Befehl im Anschluß an den Zielpfad der Desktopverknüpfung, das das Game gleich im Vollbild auf dem Fernseher startet?


Für konstruktive Hilfe schon mal ein Dank im voraus.


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im Vollbildmodus spielen über LCD TV?*

kann man den nicht den andren monitor als Primämonitör auswählen und das Spiel dann so starten das es sich auf deinem TV öffnet das müsste doch auch gehen ansonsten wäre ja wirklich die bequemste methode einfach die Icons immer wieder zu sortieren. Oder du kopierst die icons alle vor dem spielen und stellst sie dann nach dem Spielen einfach wieder auf deinen desktop das wäre dann nur ein klick.


----------



## Jenolen (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im Vollbildmodus spielen über LCD TV?*

Naja hab jetzt erstmal die Icons so auf dem Desktop sortiert, das jedes an seinem Platz bleibt, wenn ich den primären Bildschirm wechsel. 
Ist für mich zwar nicht mehr ganz so übersichtlich, aber immer noch besser als sortieren. 
Trotzdem finde ich recht unkomfortabel ständig den primären Bildschirm zu wechseln.

Ich finde es aber irgendwie traurig, das nach all den Jahren in denen Grafikkarten mit mehreren Ausgängen erhältlich sind und große spieletaugliche Fernseher immer verbreiteter werden, scheinbar keine Möglichkeit gibt einem Spiel zu sagen auf welchem Display es starten soll. 

Meines erachtens haben hier die Grafikkartenhersteller bei ihren Treibern geschlafen, wie kann es sonst sein das ich z.B. in der NVidia Systemsteuerung für jedes Spiel AA, AF usw. seperat einstellen kann, es jedoch nicht möglich ist einzustellen, an welchen Ausgang das Bild eines Spieles gesendet wird.

Sollte sich doch noch wer finden der weiß wie es geht nehm ich natürlich alles zurück.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im Vollbildmodus spielen über LCD TV?*

Ich hab genau das selbe Prob wie du ! Hab mich aber schon lange damit abgefunden ! 

Spiele wie NFS spiele ich fast nur auf dem 37" weil es einfach nur geil ist auf so einem LCD zu spielen ! Crysis und co zocke ich lieber auf dem 24" ! 
Muss aber auch jedes mal den Primiären Bildschirm wechseln damit es klappt ! 

Aber so ist das schon immer gewesen 

Mfg Micha


----------

